# ex-NHL stars among 43 killed in plane crash



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...key_league_team_crashes_36_people_killed.html


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Karlis Skrastins, one of the greatest Latvian hockey players ever, was on that plane, our country is in shock right now. I still can't accept that he's gone.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Karlis Skrastins, one of the greatest Latvian hockey players ever, was on that plane, our country is in shock right now. I still can't accept that he's gone.


Yeah, it took me a good few hours to realize what has happened. A tragic day for hockey and especially their families. Can't imagine what their going through right now.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Karlis Skrastins, one of the greatest Latvian hockey players ever, was on that plane, our country is in shock right now. I still can't accept that he's gone.


I lived in Texas for most of my life and am to this day a huge Dallas Stars fan. Karlis Skrastins was my favorite player while he was with the Stars. The guy was an absolute ironman, set the NHL record and everything, and always played tough, honorable, and hard-nosed. One of the most underrated defensemen in the history of the NHL and the best player to come out of a great country like Latvia.

I'm devastated by this. The NHL and Hockey itself has suffered a horrendous offseason with so many players passing on.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

RIP.. very sad ..


----------

